

Accessible Charts & Graphs from Table Elements using HTML 5 Canvas - danhak
http://www.filamentgroup.com/lab/jquery_visualize_plugin_accessible_charts_graphs_from_tables_html5_canvas/

======
ZeroGravitas
Very nice. Now they just need to add the ability to sort the table by clicking
on the column heads (and have that reflected in the charts).

